# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  أخطاء ملكية لن تتكرر في البيرنابيو

## امير الصمت

*المدير  الفني لريال مدريد جوزيه مورينيو يتعلم  كثيراً مما يرتكب من زلات في  المباريات خصوصاً المهمة منها وهذا بالطبع  سيكون حاضراً في سانتياغو  بيرنابيو عندما يستضيف الغريم برشلونة في إياب  الليغا.*    * *  *يدرك كل من  شاهد المباراة التاريخية "الثانية" بين ريال مدريد  وبرشلونة -والتي انتهت  بفوز الفريق الكاتالوني بخماسية نظيفة- عدة أخطاء  يمكن تسمية بعضها بـ  "الكارثي" نظراً للتأثير الكبير الذي أحدثته في نتيجة  المباراة.      *  *         ويدرك  الجميع مدريديين وبرشلونيين أن مثل تلك الأخطاء لن تتكرر  أبداً من مدرب  قدير مثل الداهية مورينيو، وفي فريق كبير هو الفريق الملكي  الإسباني ريال  مدريد، فما هي تلك الأخطاء؟ *  **  *الاعتماد على مصيدة التسلل*  *         لا  يعقل أبداً عندما تلعب مع فريق مثل برشلونة، أن تعتمد على مصيدة  التسلل  لإيقاف مهاجمين متمرسين ويملكون سرعة فائقة مثل ميسي وبيدرو وفيا  ومن  الصعب على مدافعي ريال مدريد خصوصاً في المحور، مجاراة تلك السرعة  الهائلة  لمهاجمي الفريق الكتالوني.      *    *إشراك لاعبين لا يمتلكون خبرة المباريات الكبيرة*  *         كان  من أبرز المشاكل التي عانى منها ريال مدريد في الكلاسيكو  الماضي، مشاركته  بعدد من اللاعبين الذين يلعبون "المعركة" للمرة الأولى،  وهم لا يملكون أي  خبرة في أجواء المباريات في الكامب نو مع ريال مدريد،  وكيف تكون الجماهير،  وحماس لاعبي برشلونة.      *  *         هذه  الحالة جعلت من دي ماريا ومسعود اوزيل وسامي خضيرة -وهم ثلاثي  مهم جداً في  تشكيلة الريال، ومفاتيح لعب فيها- يقدمون أداء مرتبكاً جداً،  فغابت  اختراقات الموهوب الأرجنتيني، وتمريرات الألماني الكردي السحرية  ونجاعة  خضيرة في قطع الكرات أمام لاعبي البارسا.      *    *الغرور*  *         ذهب  لاعبو الفريق الملكي إلى برشلونة وهم يتصدرون الليغا بفارق  نقطة وحيدة عن  برشلونة، وكانوا وقتها يقدمون أداء قوياً، وقوتهم تسير في  نسق متصاعد،  باعتبار تعود اللاعبين على اللعب مع بعضهم، خصوصاً الجدد منهم،  وفهمه  لأسلوب مورينيو في التدريب، وما يريده وما لا يريده، ما وضعهم في  القمة في  ذلك الوقت.      *  *         تلك  الحالة التي كان عليها النادي الملكي، ملأت لاعبيه بالغرور بعض  الشيء،  فتجد من تصريحاتهم ضمانهم للفوز، معتمدين على خبرة مدربهم في إيقاف  الفريق  الكاتالوني، ومتسلحين بماكينتهم التهديفين رونالدو، وبحارس عرينهم   كاسياس.      *    الاعتماد على ثنائي ارتكاز   *         لعب  مورينيو بثنائي ارتكاز في الذهاب هما تشابي الونسو وسامي  خضيرة، وأبقى لاس  ديارا على دكة البدلاء، وهذا يعني أن خضيرة سيقوم بمهمة  صعبة هي قطع  الكرات عن المهاجمين وحده، باعتبار الونسو يجيد الشق الهجومي  أكثر من  الدفاعي، ما سهل مهمة تشابي هيرنانديز وإنييستا في أن يصولوا  ويجولوا وسط  الميدان كما يشاؤون، وهي نقطة كان لها الكلمة الفصل في  المباراة، فمن يملك  الوسط ملك الملعب.*  *         هذه  أربعة أخطاء من الداهية البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو لا يظن أحد  أنه سيكررها  في مباراة الإياب، فالأمور ستكون مختلفة بلا شك، فالمباراة في  البيرنابيو،  وبات الريال يملك ماكينتي أهداف هما رونالدو وبنزيمة، إضافة  إلى معرفة  اللاعبين بعضهم جيداً داخل أرض الملعب، ووجود دكة بدلاء فيها من  الحلول ما  قد يكون كافياً لتحقيق الفوز على برشلونة ولو بهدف وحيد.      *

----------

